# Increased Breast Tenderness & Weird Cycles Post Miscarriage



## pip7890

Hi ladies

Apologies to the ladies of the TTC after loss BFP 2011 group for the duplication in this post. :flower:

Please will you have a read through and let me know if the following sounds familiar to any of you? :help:

Thanks.

I'm currently CD7 of my third cycle following my miscarriage at 10w 3d on 26 December. I've had incredibly tender ::holly:: since 4DPO in the last cycle and AF came earlier than expected and was very strange. :shrug:

I've never really had breast tenderness when I've ovulated in the past. It didn't really start until this last pregnancy. I've had two breast reduction operations (over 5lb removed in total) so my breasts aren't meant to be sensitive and I was told that I'd not be able to breastfeed again. I never got sore boobs the whole time I was using the Mirena (I was using the coil for 14 years after the birth of my son in 1996). 

The first cycle I fell pregnant in October my boobs felt horrendous but I also had nausea and bloating. It gave me hope that I might be able to breastfeed. :happydance: 

The first cycle after the miscarriage I think I ovd CD16 and had sore boobs from 4DPO to 11DPO. AF arrived 14DPO. 

This last cycle I think I ovd CD16 and had sore boobs from CD14 to CD17, then again from CD20 (4DPO to now CD7 of the new cycle). I had what I thought might be IB at 9DPO and some spotting at 11DPO, then AF arrived 12DPO comprising of a red/brown/watery discharge/very light period. :witch:

I must have done a dozen HPTs since about 7DPO and they were all :bfn:

I just feel that something isn't right, but I can't put my finger on what it is. I really hope that the last pregnancy wasn't a fluke and I'm worried that I might now be starting the menopause (I'm 40) :sad1:. This cycle I've started charting my temps and CM, and along with the CBFM I hope it will confirm that I am ovulating. 

Thanks for reading.

Pip x


----------



## allmuddledup

Pip, do you think it might be possible that the glands and milk ducts in your breasts were "activated" during pregnancy and maybe they are still settling down? I'm afraid I haven't experienced any extra breast pain/tenderness since my last pregnancy ended but I have continued to produce a very tiny amount of milk which tells me that something is happening in them. Perhaps you are experiencing this too but because of the surgical alterations you've had it's causing you different sensations or you could even have trapped fluid if scar tissue has blocked the "outlets" in your glands & ducts. Just a thought. Might be worth asking a doctor, perhaps one that has special knowledge of breast health after reduction. Hope they settle down for you and that it's nothing you have to worry about.

As for your wacky cycles, I would try not to worry just yet (I know, easier said than done!!) because, as you pointed out to me, it can take our bodies a few cycles to regulate after pregnancy. BBT charting should be able to confirm if you are ovulating. I hope all turns out fine for you. Do you know what age women in your family have started menopause? 40 is a little early unless your family has a history of early menopause. I hope all is okay. I know how worrying it can be when your body doesn't follow a recognisable pattern. The worry is just compounded by our drive to conceive and fears that, for whatever reason, it won't happen. I'm in the same boat with you Pip, just a different seat. 

Sending happy thoughts your way. Xoxox


----------



## pip7890

Thanks for your input AMU. As you can see I was overwhelmed with responses!

I'll mention it to doctor next time I'm there. I don't think it is worth a visit on its own.

:hug:

Pip x


----------



## cazi77

My cycles have gone mad since my mmc in dec 10! 1st one 28days - i'm sure I didn't ovulate, 2nd one 19 days again I don't think I ovulated. My gp sent me for day 21 progesterone bloods this cycle. I use a CBFM and this cycle I got a peak CD14/15 and loads of EWCM and my progesterone was 91!! So i'm sure I ovulated! Was verys positive but 7/8 dpo I started spotting and this has got heavier over the last couple of days so I'm sure its af on her way. I cannot understand why I would spot so much with my progesterone so high! So this cycle has been 24 days.I very confused and frustrated and just want to go back to how I was!! 

And my breasts use to go hard and painful 1 week before af and go soft and un painful a couple of days before af. Now they only hurt during af???? 

Hopefully in the next couple of months your cycle will get back to regular and as said previously 40 is very early to go through the menopause! Best of luck to you xxx


----------



## Lucia

I never had breast tenderness until my last miscarriage. Now they start hurting about 3 or 4 DPO up until AF. It's annoying and I have no idea why it has happened, but I suppose my body is just different now after 3 losses.


----------

